# Setting parameters for IP printing (HP Laserjet 4500n)



## BabelBear (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello All

I recently bought a second hand LaserJet 4500 n (with a JetDirect 610 n card installed). The machine was tested and prints fine.

I installed the 4500n driver from HP, but my Mac running OS X v10.4 cannot see the printer. 

Initially, when printing the EIO Configuration page from the printer, IP adress was  0.0.0.0 and I have a "I/O card not ready indication". Network router is a Netgear DG 834 G.

Since then, i found how to allocate an IP address and mask adress to the printer, but I still cannot manage to print.

I'll be more than happy to buy a pint (in a pub of your choice in London, UK) to whoever can help me sort this out!

Jean


----------



## gsahli (Mar 12, 2006)

When you set the Jetdirect IP address, make sure it is in the same subnet as the router and computers. (First 3 parts the same, like 192.168.1.x)

Then set up using IP printer > HP jetdirect protocol. Don't enter a queue name for this protocol. (In case it isn't clear, after clicking ADD, click the IP printer button near the top center of the printer browser window)


----------



## barhar (Mar 12, 2006)

Moral Sin number 1 ... 'I installed the 4500n driver from HP, but my Mac running OS X v10.4 cannot see the printer.' ... since 'Tiger' (MacOS X 10.4.x) contains the appropriate 'Tiger' compatible HP (including 4500n) driver(s).

For verification, go to hp.com.

To resolve your problem ...
01. Turn OFF, and remove from the network, the LaserJet 4500n.
02. Locate and open the '/Library/Printers/' folder.
03. Drag the 'hp' and 'PPDs' folder to the trash can, and empty the trash. If you get an alert box stating something of HP is busy or 'in use', do not worry.
04. Install the 'Tiger Install' disc, and launch the 'Install Mac OS' application.
05. When a panel with the 'Options...' button appears, click on the 'Options...' button and select 'Upgrade Mac OS X'; and, continue through the process.
06. When a panel with the 'Customize...' button appears, click on the 'Customize' button. Locate and click on the HP drivers check box - to add a check mark to it. Make sure no other check box is check marked; and then continue through the process.
07. Once the installation is completed - reboot the Mac. After the 'Desktop' appears - if you were unable to empty the trash earlier, do it now.
08. Turn ON, and connect to the network, the LaserJet 4500n.

Now, try to select the 4500n, as your printer, via 'Printer Setup Utility' ('/Applications/Utilities/') or 'System Preferences' 'Print & Fax' utility.


----------



## BabelBear (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello Barhar,

Arghh. With hindsight, this sounds so right! I was very smug about installing all the available printers' descriptions when I installed Tiger... That may explain a lot. I'll try this and be back to you. THX.


----------



## barhar (Mar 13, 2006)

Smug or not, you did what you believed you had to do.

I have seen similar with a HP 1320n, used with 'Tiger', where downloaded drivers were installed - when not needed. I performed the steps I provided above, and the 1320n now works as expected.


----------



## BabelBear (Mar 20, 2006)

'llo barhar

I have tried your check list but no luck. 

The printer works when used with the parallel cable into the JetDirect card (with a PC), but still no sign of life of it on the network. 

I do not even have the usual LED indication on the routeur saying it detects a connected device.

Do you think the Ethernet part of the card could be dead but the parallel connection still be OK?

Thx for your help!

JEan


----------



## BabelBear (Mar 23, 2006)

I have tried your check list but no luck. 

The printer works when used with the parallel cable into the JetDirect card (with a PC), but still no sign of life of it on the network. 

I do not even have the usual LED indication on the routeur saying it detects a connected device.

Do you think the Ethernet part of the card could be dead but the parallel connection still be OK?

Thx for your help!

JEan


----------



## BabelBear (Mar 23, 2006)

'llo barhar and Gashali

A quick note to thank you for your help with my HP4500 problem.

After a long time spent on the net, a French guy (I think he works for HP) asked to see the print out of the config page. Turns out the JetDirect print server card in my 2nd hand machine is a Token Ring one...

No comment. 

However, your advice will certainly be handy to install the printer when I receive the new Ethernet card.

Thank you very much for your help.

Jean


----------

